# Playing CD in DVD player



## Mozo (Oct 23, 2007)

Does playing a normal CD in a DVD Player damage it? I heard rumors around the net that the laser in the player has to refocus in order to read the CD which leads to faster wear and tear.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

NO - don't worry about it.


----------



## d-thinkerdotcom (Feb 11, 2008)

Though the best way to play a cd is not a dvd player, but a good cd player with 24 bit DAC.

Your dvd player may last longer too, if u use it less.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I use my PS2 for CD playback, but may switch to my 360 as it has better control.

As yustr said, though, there's no harm in using the DVD player to play an audio disk. Refocusing the lasre is a normal function as it's required to play back most DVDs.


----------



## mstock14 (Jun 4, 2008)

NO this can never happen Ive played several cds in my dvd player and noting goes wrong


----------

